# Severed Finger Invitation - Help!



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Well, I can think of a couple of ways at going at this, but first I have a question.
Did they say why a mold would only last for a couple of impressions or castings?

Could you use something like plasticene (non-hardening clay) to make the mold from? It would not be brittle, and could be reformed again and again to make many molds. You could use Plaster of Paris to make your molds, and you could cast more than one finger at a time. By using something like the bottom of a milk carton to hold the plaster, and then place several fingers into the mix while it hardens. Then, when you pour the rubber mix in to the molds you would get 4 or 5 fingers at a pass instead of doing them one at a time. Who says the all have to be the same finger?

There is a material called Dragon Skin, it is a silicon based material used for making detailed molds and castings, it can also be used for making or coating some marvelous props. It is extremely stretchable and flexable, so you could make a mold of several fingers, and then use the same mold over and over again. Because of it's stretchablity, using a more rigid container to keep an expanding material form distorting it while casting may be necessary.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Gosh, somebody made something similar to those last year..... Melissa, maybe? Her's turned out great. I will search for that thread.

I kinda used that idea last year too, but did mine a little different. I used Toe Tags and purchased the rubber witches finders from Oriental Trader and tied the tags to them. Then bought small manilla envelopes and mailed them out. Everybody got a kick out of those, too.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Hhmm, I couldn't the picture or the thread. Maybe it wasn't her but she does have the link for the how-to on her website:

http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jhtml?type=content&id=tvs6582&contentGroup=TV&site=living

Sorry I was no help.


----------



## suprcoolus (Aug 26, 2003)

I did these invitations for the first Halloween part I hosted (they were such a hit). People are still talking about it...I actually orderd the kit from Martha Stewart, and used the mold for all the invitations. I think I made about 40 or 50, and never had to make new molds. The original one held up great. And it even came with enough plaster for almost all the fingers. I did run out of boxes, so I just cut some new ones out of posterboard using the Martha box as a template. Good Luck!


----------



## halloweenluvah (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the words of wisdom, guys! This forum is the best. I feel like I have some direction now - will keep ya posted on how I make out.


----------



## SomethingWicked (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope it's not too late to help - I made these for my party last year and they were a huge hit. I also managed to make around 35 invitations for under $25.

For the finger cast, I used a material called Sculpy, which should be available at just about any craft store. You just follow the directions - cast your finger, and then bake the mold. For the fingers themselves, I used plain 'ol Plaster of Paris. I think it was around $4 for the bucket and I didn't even use 1/8 of it! Again, it was really simple, just following directions, really.

Once the fingers were set in the molds, I popped them out, fixed them up/sanded them a little, and tied a ribbon around them. I found small white boxes (the type that jewelry come in) at $3/1, so I spraypainted them flat black. The finger sat on ordinary sheet moss, also available at the craft store, and very cheap. I used a white pen to write the invitation details on the inside of the box.

Here is a picture of how mine came out:


----------

